# going home in the snow



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

going home in the snow
painted by
paul in acrylic


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

I like this one. Is the yellow snow...y'know..."nature's lemonade", or is that just dirty pavement? I like your work, and how nothing seems to be truly defined with straight edges. Sort of like viewing the world through an out of focus lense, if you know what I mean?


----------

